# H motor with some J items.



## Mookie (Mar 18, 2021)

I have a H motor that has the carter carb , twist grip controls and chrome exhaust. Would these have been added as an upgrade or is there some other reason for this mismatch ? The previous owner gave me the taller breather that he'd bought to install but never did. What would be the advantage to installing it?


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 18, 2021)

My Mdl H bikes have Tilitson ML5B carbs.


----------



## Thurman (Mar 20, 2021)

Mookie said:


> I have a H motor that has the carter carb , twist grip controls and chrome exhaust. Would these have been added as an upgrade or is there some other reason for this mismatch ? The previous owner gave me the taller breather that he'd bought to install but never did. What would be the advantage to installing it?



The taller breather allows you to have 2 more ounces of oil in the engine. Pretty important when you used to have just 6 ounces, now you have 8.


----------

